# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Պարականոն Ավետարաններ

## Դատարկություն

Ինձ օրինակ հետքրքիր է ձեզնից ով գիտի որ բացի 4 ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարաններից  , մնացած Ավետարանիչներն ու էլի մի քանիսն էլ ունեն Ավետարաններ, որոնք չգիտես ինչու Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ չեն ընգրկվել. Ես կարդացել եմ 2 Հուդաների Ավետարանները, Փիլիպոսի, Մարիա Մագդաղենայի ավետարանները ու զարմանում  եմ

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013), Tig (19.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ օրինակ հետքրքիր է ձեզնից ով գիտի որ բացի 4 ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարաններից  , մնացած Ավետարանիչներն ու էլի մի քանիսն էլ ունեն Ավետարաններ, որոնք չգիտես ինչու Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ չեն ընգրկվել. Ես կարդացել եմ 2 Հուդաների Ավետարանները, Փիլիպոսի, Մարիա Մագդաղենայի ավետարանները ու զարմանում  եմ.


Գիտենք, բայց, օրինակ, ես չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Գիտենք, բայց, օրինակ, ես չեմ կարդացել:


Իսկ հետքրքիր չի կարդալ: Ես հիշում եմ Код Да Винчи  ֆիլմում մեջբերումներ կային վերը նշված ավետարաններից, ես կարծում էի թե դա սուտ ա, բայց որ հետո գտա ու կարդացի զարմացա...

----------


## Հարդ

Ես լսլ եմ, որ ավետարանիչները հերթական աղանդներն են: Ինչ որ բաներ են ասում, կամ անում, որ Առաքելականին դեմ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ հետքրքիր չի կարդալ: Ես հիշում եմ Код Да Винчи  ֆիլմում մեջբերումներ կային վերը նշված ավետարաններից, ես կարծում էի թե դա սուտ ա, բայց որ հետո գտա ու կարդացի զարմացա...


Շատ բան է հետաքրքիր կարդալ... դեռ ժամանակ չկա :Wink: :




> Ես լսլ եմ, որ ավետարանիչները հերթական աղանդներն են: Ինչ որ բաներ են ասում, կամ անում, որ Առաքելականին դեմ ա:


Այո, աղանդավորներ են:
Բայց կարծես թե թեման ավետարանչականների մասին չէ, այլ՝ ավետարան գրողների :Think: :

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես լսլ եմ, որ ավետարանիչները հերթական աղանդներն են: Ինչ որ բաներ են ասում, կամ անում, որ Առաքելականին դեմ ա:


Մենք ավետարանականների կամ ավետարանչականների մասին չենք խոսում

----------


## Հարդ

Հա, ճիշտ ա կներեք: Սխալ էի կարդացել թեման:

----------


## may

> Ինձ օրինակ հետքրքիր է ձեզնից ով գիտի որ բացի 4 ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարաններից  , մնացած Ավետարանիչներն ու էլի մի քանիսն էլ ունեն Ավետարաններ, որոնք չգիտես ինչու Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ չեն ընգրկվել. Ես կարդացել եմ 2 Հուդաների Ավետարանները, Փիլիպոսի, Մարիա Մագդաղենայի ավետարանները ու զարմանում  եմ



Վերը թվարկված գրքերը <<  քրիստոնեականգրականությանպատմությանմեջայնգրվածքներն են, որոնք բովանդակությամբառնչվումենԱստվածաշնչին, առաքյալներինևսուրբգրային անձերին, սակայն եկեղեցուկողմիցմերժվել ենևդուրսմնացելԱստվածաշնչիԿանոնից>>: 
Այս գրքերն անվանվում են << ՊԱՐԱԿԱՆՈՆԳՐՔԵՐ, անկանոն գրքեր, գաղտնիգրքեր, սուտգրքեր, ծածուկգրքեր, ապոկրիֆ գրքեր (հուն. ապոկրիֆոս-գաղտնի, ծածուկ)>> : 

<<Դրանց մեծմասը գրվելէ II–IV դդ.: Դրանքստեղծվելկամ խմբագրվելենԱստվածաշնչիկանոնական գրքերի (հիմնականում՝նորկտակարանային երկերի) նմանությամբ: Գոյությունունենպարականոնավետարաններ, գործքեր, նամակներ, հայտնություններ, թղթեր>>:

<<Պարականոն գրքերը երևան են եկել տարբեր պատճառներով: Քանի որ Նոր կտակարանը բազմաթիվ բացեր ունի Քրիստոսի մանկության և պատանեկության տարիների, առաքյալների քարոզչական գործունեության, Աստվածածնի կյանքի և այլնի վերաբերյալ, մի շարք «ջերմեռանդ» քրիստոնյաներ փորձել են լրացնել այդ բացերը: Բազմաթիվ Պ. գ. են գրել նաև հերետիկոսները, քրիստոնեական աղանդավորները և, գլխավորապես, գնոստիկյանները՝ իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը Սուրբ Գրքի տեսքով ճշմարտացի ներկայացնելու համար: Քիչ չեն նաև այն պարականոն գրքերը, որոնք ստեղծել են եկեղեցական կենտրոնները կամ Աթոռները՝ ցույց տալու համար իրենց եկեղեցու կապը այս կամ այն առաքյալի հետ>>:


Ըստ <<Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան>> հանրագիտարանի

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Վերը թվարկված գրքերը <<  քրիստոնեականգրականությանպատմությանմեջայնգրվածքներն են, որոնք բովանդակությամբառնչվումենԱստվածաշնչին, առաքյալներինևսուրբգրային անձերին, սակայն եկեղեցուկողմիցմերժվել ենևդուրսմնացելԱստվածաշնչիԿանոնից>>: 
> Այս գրքերն անվանվում են << ՊԱՐԱԿԱՆՈՆԳՐՔԵՐ, անկանոն գրքեր, գաղտնիգրքեր, սուտգրքեր, ծածուկգրքեր, ապոկրիֆ գրքեր (հուն. ապոկրիֆոս-գաղտնի, ծածուկ)>> : 
> 
> <<Դրանց մեծմասը գրվելէ II–IV դդ.: Դրանքստեղծվելկամ խմբագրվելենԱստվածաշնչիկանոնական գրքերի (հիմնականում՝նորկտակարանային երկերի) նմանությամբ: Գոյությունունենպարականոնավետարաններ, գործքեր, նամակներ, հայտնություններ, թղթեր>>:
> 
> <<Պարականոն գրքերը երևան են եկել տարբեր պատճառներով: Քանի որ Նոր կտակարանը բազմաթիվ բացեր ունի Քրիստոսի մանկության և պատանեկության տարիների, առաքյալների քարոզչական գործունեության, Աստվածածնի կյանքի և այլնի վերաբերյալ, մի շարք «ջերմեռանդ» քրիստոնյաներ փորձել են լրացնել այդ բացերը: Բազմաթիվ Պ. գ. են գրել նաև հերետիկոսները, քրիստոնեական աղանդավորները և, գլխավորապես, գնոստիկյանները՝ իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը Սուրբ Գրքի տեսքով ճշմարտացի ներկայացնելու համար: Քիչ չեն նաև այն պարականոն գրքերը, որոնք ստեղծել են եկեղեցական կենտրոնները կամ Աթոռները՝ ցույց տալու համար իրենց եկեղեցու կապը այս կամ այն առաքյալի հետ>>:
> 
> 
> Ըստ <<Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան>> հանրագիտարանի


Համաձայն եմ Ձեր հետ, բայց ես նույն ը կասեմ Մաթևոսի ավետարանի, կամ հենց օրինակ Հայտնության մասին... ով կարա ստույգ ասի թե ետ ով ա գրե, ՞՞՞՞՞

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013)

----------


## may

> Համաձայն եմ Ձեր հետ, բայց ես նույն ը կասեմ Մաթևոսի ավետարանի, կամ հենց օրինակ Հայտնության մասին... ով կարա ստույգ ասի թե ետ ով ա գրե, ՞՞՞՞՞



Այսօր Սուրբ գիրքը, հատկապես Նոր Կտակարանը բավականին լավ ուսումնասիրված է բազմաթիվ գիտնականների կողմից, հայտի են  դրանց և գրության վայրը, և հեղինակները, և ժամանակաշրջանը: 

Եթե ժամանակս ների, կփորցեմ որոշ մանրամասներ մեջբերել դրանց վերաբերյալ: Իսկ այս պահին կարող եմ Ձեզ առաջարկել նախորդ գրությանս մեջ կատարված հղումից օգտվելով շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ գտնել  :Smile:  :

----------


## may

> Վերը թվարկված գրքերը <<քրիստոնեական գրականության պատմության մեջ այն գրվածքներն են, որոնք բովանդակությամբ առնչվում են Աստվածաշնչին, առաքյալներին և սուրբգրային անձերին, սակայն եկեղեցու կողմից մերժվել են և դուրս մնացելԱստվածաշնչիԿանոնից>>: 
> Այս գրքերն անվանվում են << ՊԱՐԱԿԱՆՈՆ ԳՐՔԵՐ, անկանոն գրքեր, գաղտնի գրքեր, սուտ գրքեր, ծածուկ գրքեր, ապոկրիֆ գրքեր (հուն. ապոկրիֆոս-գաղտնի, ծածուկ)>> : 
> 
> <<Դրանց մեծմասը գրվելէ II–IV դդ.: Դրանք ստեղծվել կամ խմբագրվել են Աստվածաշնչի կանոնական գրքերի (հիմնականում՝նորկտակարանային երկերի) նմանությամբ: Գոյություն ունեն պարականոն ավետարաններ, գործքեր, նամակներ, հայտնություններ, թղթեր>>:
> 
> <<Պարականոն գրքերը երևան են եկել տարբեր պատճառներով: Քանի որ Նոր կտակարանը բազմաթիվ բացեր ունի Քրիստոսի մանկության և պատանեկության տարիների, առաքյալների քարոզչական գործունեության, Աստվածածնի կյանքի և այլնի վերաբերյալ, մի շարք «ջերմեռանդ» քրիստոնյաներ փորձել են լրացնել այդ բացերը: Բազմաթիվ Պ. գ. են գրել նաև հերետիկոսները, քրիստոնեական աղանդավորները և, գլխավորապես, գնոստիկյանները՝ իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը Սուրբ Գրքի տեսքով ճշմարտացի ներկայացնելու համար: Քիչ չեն նաև այն պարականոն գրքերը, որոնք ստեղծել են եկեղեցական կենտրոնները կամ Աթոռները՝ ցույց տալու համար իրենց եկեղեցու կապը այս կամ այն առաքյալի հետ>>:
> 
> 
> Ըստ <<Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան>> հանրագիտարանի



Ներողություն եմ խնդրում տեխնիկական անփոթության համար: Չհասցրեցի խմբագրել  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում տեխնիկական անփոթության համար: Չհասցրեցի խմբագրել


Իսկ հանարավոր չէ, որ դրանք հենց իրենք են գրել

----------


## may

> Իսկ հանարավոր չէ, որ դրանք հենց իրենք են գրել


Ինչը? և Ովքեր?

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ինչը? և Ովքեր?


Դե Ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարանները

----------


## may

> Դե Ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարանները



Հետագա թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար մի հստակեցում:
<<Ավետարանիչ>> անվանումը տրվում է Նոր Կտակարանի առաջին չորս գրքերի` Ավետարանների հեղինակներին: Նշյալ չորս գրքերը, այո, գրվել են առաջին դարում, և իրենց հեղինակների անունով էլ կոչվել են. Օր. Ավ. ըստ Մատթ.-ի....

Իսկ պարականոն ավետարանները երկրորդ և ավելի ուշ դարերի գրվածքներ են (բնական է, որ առաքյալների կողմից չէին կարող գրված լինել), սակայն դրանց հեղինակներն իրենց գրքերին որոշակի հեղինակություն տալու նպատակով կոչել են առաքյալների կամ Քրիստոսի անձին մոտ գտնվող մարդկանց անուններով, օր. Պետրոսի ավետարանը, Հակոբոսի նախաավետարանը, Թովմասի ավետարանը կամ Քրիստոսի մանկությունը,Նիկոդեմոսի, Փիլիպպոսի, Մարիամի ավետարանները և այլն:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Հետագա թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար մի հստակեցում:
> <<Ավետարանիչ>> անվանումը տրվում է Նոր Կտակարանի առաջին չորս գրքերի` Ավետարանների հեղինակներին: Նշյալ չորս գրքերը, այո, գրվել են առաջին դարում, և իրենց հեղինակների անունով էլ կոչվել են. Օր. Ավ. ըստ Մատթ.-ի....
> 
> Իսկ պարականոն ավետարանները երկրորդ և ավելի ուշ դարերի գրվածքներ են (բնական է, որ առաքյալների կողմից չէին կարող գրված լինել), սակայն դրանց հեղինակներն իրենց գրքերին որոշակի հեղինակություն տալու նպատակով կոչել են առաքյալների կամ Քրիստոսի անձին մոտ գտնվող մարդկանց անուններով, օր. Պետրոսի ավետարանը, Հակոբոսի նախաավետարանը, Թովմասի ավետարանը կամ Քրիստոսի մանկությունը,Նիկոդեմոսի, Փիլիպպոսի, Մարիամի ավետարանները և այլն:


Այո, հասկանում եմ ձեզ բայց հնարավոր չէր, որ հենց այդ գրքերը իրենք են գրել, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը համարում է դրանք պարկանոն, որ խուսափի հակասություններից

----------


## may

> Այո, հասկանում եմ ձեզ բայց հնարավոր չէր, որ հենց այդ գրքերը իրենք են գրել, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը համարում է դրանք պարկանոն, որ խուսափի հակասություններից


Արդեն նշեցի, որ պարականոն ավետարանները *երկրորդ և ավելի ուշ դարերի* գրվածքներ են, պարզ է, որ արդեն երկրորդ դարում պարականոն գրքերի <<հեղինակ>>համարվող առաքյալները կամ ասենք Մարիամը չէին կարող կենդանի լինել ու դեռ մի հատ էլ գիրք գրել  :Smile:  :

----------

Դատարկություն (18.10.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական.* *Թեմայի վերնագիրը <<Ավետարանիչներ>>-ից փոխվել է <<Պարականոն Ավետարաններ>>-ի, ինչն առավել համապատասխան է թեմայի բովանդակությանը:*

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013), may (19.10.2009), Sambitbaba (23.12.2013)

----------


## Tig

Ես Մարիամ Մագթաղենացու ավետարանն եմ կարդացել… առաջին պահին ցնցված էի :Shok:  Հետո կամաց կամաց սկսեցի վերլուծել և ամեն ինչ իմ համար իր տեղն ընկավ…

Բայց կարծում եմ որ Մագթաղենացին հենց ինքն է գրել այդ ավետարանը… Չնայած ինչպես որ միանշանակ չենք կարող ասել որ դա նա չի գրել, այնպես էլ չենք կարող պնդել, որ դա նա է գրել… Այստեղ վիճելի հարցեր շատ կան… կարծում եմ չարժե շատ խորանալ, միևնույն է միանշանակ պատասխան դժվար թե գտնվի… :Think:

----------


## may

> Ես Մարիամ Մագթաղենացու ավետարանն եմ կարդացել… առաջին պահին ցնցված էի Հետո կամաց կամաց սկսեցի վերլուծել և ամեն ինչ իմ համար իր տեղն ընկավ…
> 
> Բայց կարծում եմ որ Մագթաղենացին հենց ինքն է գրել այդ ավետարանը… Չնայած ինչպես որ միանշանակ չենք կարող ասել որ դա նա չի գրել, այնպես էլ չենք կարող պնդել, որ դա նա է գրել… Այստեղ վիճելի հարցեր շատ կան… կարծում եմ չարժե շատ խորանալ, միևնույն է միանշանակ պատասխան դժվար թե գտնվի…


Առանց խորանալու ասեմ  :Smile: .
Մարիամի ավետարանը գնոստիկյան գրվածք է, ստեղծվել է *160 թվականին*: Ներկայացվում է հարություն առած Հիսուսի զրույցն առաքյալների հետ, ինչպես նաև Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու տեսիլքը: 
Գիտնականների մեծ մասը կարծում է, որ այս գիրքը նախապես գրվել է հունարեն, սակայն մեզ է հասել ղպտերեն թարգմանությամբ (V դար): Ավելի ուշ շրջանում գտնվել են որոշ պատառիկներ հունարենով: Ամբողջական գրքից բացակայում են   1–6 և 11–14 էջերը:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես Մարիամ Մագթաղենացու ավետարանն եմ կարդացել… առաջին պահին ցնցված էի Հետո կամաց կամաց սկսեցի վերլուծել և ամեն ինչ իմ համար իր տեղն ընկավ…
> 
> Բայց կարծում եմ որ Մագթաղենացին հենց ինքն է գրել այդ ավետարանը… Չնայած ինչպես որ միանշանակ չենք կարող ասել որ դա նա չի գրել, այնպես էլ չենք կարող պնդել, որ դա նա է գրել… Այստեղ վիճելի հարցեր շատ կան… կարծում եմ չարժե շատ խորանալ, միևնույն է միանշանակ պատասխան դժվար թե գտնվի…


Ես էլ որ ճիշտն ասեմ Հւոդայինն ու Փիլիպոսինն եմ կարդացել: Ես չեմ ասի թե բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե եսիմ... Օրինակ Հւոոդայի Ավետարանի մասին հաղորդում էր կար... էնտեղ գրված ա որ Հուդան Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելին ա եղել ու Նա Հուդային խնդրելա իրեն մատնել... Եսիմ մի ձև իմ սրտովա որ Հուդային դավաճան չհամարեմ, ես Հուդային ընդհանրապես չեմ ցածրացրե մնացածին

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013), Sambitbaba (23.12.2013)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Առանց խորանալու ասեմ .
> Մարիամի ավետարանը գնոստիկյան գրվածք է, ստեղծվել է 160 թվականին: Ներկայացվում է հարություն առած Հիսուսի զրույցն առաքյալների հետ, ինչպես նաև Մարիամ Մագդաղենացու տեսիլքը: 
> Գիտնականների մեծ մասը կարծում է, որ այս գիրքը նախապես գրվել է հունարեն, սակայն մեզ է հասել ղպտերեն թարգմանությամբ (V դար): Ավելի ուշ շրջանում գտնվել են որոշ պատառիկներ հունարենով: Ամբողջական գրքից բացակայում են 1–6 և 11–14 էջերը:


Որ բացակայում են գիտեմ: Ուրեմն գրվել է 160թ-ին՞ ու մեկել խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչ է գնոստիկյան: Լա՞վ

----------


## may

> Որ բացակայում են գիտեմ: Ուրեմն գրվել է 160թ-ին՞ ու մեկել խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչ է գնոստիկյան: Լա՞վ


Սիրով  :Smile: , բայց որքան հիշում եմ գնոստիկյան շարժման մասին ակումբում թեմա կար, բայց թեմայից շեղվելով համառոտ ներկայացնեմ.

ԳՆՈՍՏԻՑԻԶՄԸ (հուն.  գնոսիս – գիտելիք, իմացություն, ճանաչողություն), Կրոնափիլիսոփայական համակարգերի ամբողջություն է: Ծագել է Ք. ծ. հ. I–II դդ. հեթանոսական տարբեր կրոնների ու հույն փիլիսոփաների ուսմունքների խառնուրդից, մուտք գործել քրիստոնեության մեջ, փորձելով քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը միացնել Արևելքի դիցաբանության, հեթանոսության, վաղքրիստոնեական հերետիկոսական վարդապետությունների, հելլենիզմի, պլատոնականության, նորպլատոնականության և նորպյութագորականության գաղափարների հետ: Նախաքրիստոնեական գնոստիկականության հիմքում ընկած էին տարբեր ժողովուրդների կրոնական, տիեզերաբանական և  մարդաբանական գաղափարները, Նորպլատոնականությունը, մովսիսականությունը:

----------


## Tig

> Ես էլ որ ճիշտն ասեմ Հւոդայինն ու Փիլիպոսինն եմ կարդացել: Ես չեմ ասի թե բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե եսիմ... Օրինակ Հւոոդայի Ավետարանի մասին հաղորդում էր կար... էնտեղ գրված ա որ Հուդան Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելին ա եղել ու Նա Հուդային խնդրելա իրեն մատնել... Եսիմ մի ձև իմ սրտովա որ Հուդային դավաճան չհամարեմ, ես Հուդային ընդհանրապես չեմ ցածրացրե մնացածին


Դատարկություն ջան, դու Բուլգակովի «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան» կարդացե՞լ ես: Եթե ժամանակ կունենաս կարդա, կարծում եմ թե Յեշուայի և թե Հուդայի մասին ավելին կբացահայտես քո համար…

----------

Դատարկություն (20.10.2009)

----------


## Cindrella Man

1970 թվականին Եգիպտոսի Բենի Մուսա քաղաքում հայտնաբերվեց մի արկղ, որի պարոոնակությունն, ըստ իս, մինչև իսկ այսօր բավականին լուրջ վտանգ է հանդիսանում քրիստոնեությական բոլոր ուղղվածությունների գաղափարախոսության և հիմնասկզբունքների վրա: Արկղում Հուդայի ավետարանի մոտ Մ.Թ. 180 թվականի ձեռագիր պատճեն էր:  National Geographic Community-ի աշխարհի առաջատար մասնագետների (հնագրերի մասնագետներ, հնեաբաններ, լեզվաբաններ, ֆիզքիմիկոսներ ) կողմից ձեռագիրը 2001-2006 իրական հաստատելուց և վերծանելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ Հուդան՝  հակառակ ընդունված համոզմունքի դավաճան չի եղել: Ավելին՝ նա եղել է Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը, որին նա հայտնել է գաղտնիքներ և տվել գիտելիքներ, այն մասին, ինչ չէր ասել առաքեալներից և ոչ մեկին (թեման չընդլայնելու նպատակով, վերջիններս չեմ նշի, ահա National Geographic-ի Հուդայի ավետարանի թարգմանության Link-ը ծանոթանալ ցանկացողների համար՝  http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lo...pelofJudas.pdf   ): Իսկ ամենաուշագրավն այն է, որ ըստ ձեռագրի Քրիստոսն ինքն է կազմակերպել իր սպանությունը Հուդայի միջոցով՝ասելով Հուդային, որ իր հոգին բանտարկված է իր մարմնի մեջ և, որ այն պետք է ազատել:
Հարգելի՛ ակումբցիներ, ինչ եք կարծում բավարար է արդյոք այս ձեռագիրը հերքելու համար այսքան վաղեմի նախապաշարմունք Հուդայի՝ որպես Քրիստոնեության պատմության մեծագույն դավաճանի մասին: Որքանո"վ է հնարավոր հոգևորականների կողմից, մնացյալ գրեթե բոլոր ավետարանների բնօրինակների հնության ավետարանի պարունակության այսքան տարբերվող ու վիճելի առանցքային խնդիրների ընդունումը: Եվ, միթե Աստվածաշնչին պետք է հավատալ, նույնքան կուրորեն, որքան պնդում են հոգևորականներն ու քռիստոնեության բոլոր ուղղվածությունները. հիմա, երբ ի հայտ է եկել մի պատմական պաստաթուղթ, որի վավերականությունն ապացուցել է գիտությունը:  :Think:

----------

Chilly (08.11.2009), Sambitbaba (23.12.2013), Մեղապարտ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> 1970 թվականին Եգիպտոսի Բենի Մուսա քաղաքում հայտնաբերվեց մի արկղ, որի պարոոնակությունն, ըստ իս, մինչև իսկ այսօր բավականին լուրջ վտանգ է հանդիսանում քրիստոնեությական բոլոր ուղղվածությունների գաղափարախոսության և հիմնասկզբունքների վրա: Արկղում Հուդայի ավետարանի մոտ Մ.Թ. 180 թվականի ձեռագիր պատճեն էր:  National Geographic Community-ի աշխարհի առաջատար մասնագետների (հնագրերի մասնագետներ, հնեաբաններ, լեզվաբաններ, ֆիզքիմիկոսներ ) կողմից ձեռագիրը 2001-2006 իրական հաստատելուց և վերծանելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ Հուդան՝  հակառակ ընդունված համոզմունքի դավաճան չի եղել: Ավելին՝ նա եղել է Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը, որին նա հայտնել է գաղտնիքներ և տվել գիտելիքներ, այն մասին, ինչ չէր ասել առաքեալներից և ոչ մեկին (թեման չընդլայնելու նպատակով, վերջիններս չեմ նշի, ահա National Geographic-ի Հուդայի ավետարանի թարգմանության Link-ը ծանոթանալ ցանկացողների համար՝  http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lo...pelofJudas.pdf   ): Իսկ ամենաուշագրավն այն է, որ ըստ ձեռագրի Քրիստոսն ինքն է կազմակերպել իր սպանությունը Հուդայի միջոցով՝ասելով Հուդային, որ իր հոգին բանտարկված է իր մարմնի մեջ և, որ այն պետք է ազատել:
> Հարգելի՛ ակումբցիներ, ինչ եք կարծում բավարար է արդյոք այս ձեռագիրը հերքելու համար այսքան վաղեմի նախապաշարմունք Հուդայի՝ որպես Քրիստոնեության պատմության մեծագույն դավաճանի մասին: Որքանո"վ է հնարավոր հոգևորականների կողմից, մնացյալ գրեթե բոլոր ավետարանների բնօրինակների հնության ավետարանի պարունակության այսքան տարբերվող ու վիճելի առանցքային խնդիրների ընդունումը: Եվ, միթե Աստվածաշնչին պետք է հավատալ, նույնքան կուրորեն, որքան պնդում են հոգևորականներն ու քռիստոնեության բոլոր ուղղվածությունները. հիմա, երբ ի հայտ է եկել մի պատմական պաստաթուղթ, որի վավերականությունն ապացուցել է գիտությունը:


Եթե բնագիրը չի ապա ինչ գիտես,որ հորինված կամ չափազանցրած չի:Նույնը կասեմ Քրիստոնեության մասին,իսկ որտե՞ղ են ասենք Պողոսի կամ Պետրոսի գրածները խոսքս հենց բնագրի մասին է:
Ինձ ուղակի մի հարց հետաքրքրեց.
Ասենք Հուդան դավաճան չի,հետո՞,ինչը փոխվեց:Ոմանց համար Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն է,իսկ ոմանց համար ընդամենը գաղափար,մյուսների համար միֆ:

----------

Մեղապարտ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> 1970 թվականին Եգիպտոսի Բենի Մուսա քաղաքում հայտնաբերվեց մի արկղ, որի պարոոնակությունն, ըստ իս, մինչև իսկ այսօր բավականին լուրջ վտանգ է հանդիսանում քրիստոնեությական բոլոր ուղղվածությունների գաղափարախոսության և հիմնասկզբունքների վրա: Արկղում Հուդայի ավետարանի մոտ Մ.Թ. 180 թվականի ձեռագիր պատճեն էր:  National Geographic Community-ի աշխարհի առաջատար մասնագետների (հնագրերի մասնագետներ, հնեաբաններ, լեզվաբաններ, ֆիզքիմիկոսներ ) կողմից ձեռագիրը 2001-2006 իրական հաստատելուց և վերծանելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ Հուդան՝  հակառակ ընդունված համոզմունքի դավաճան չի եղել: Ավելին՝ նա եղել է Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը, որին նա հայտնել է գաղտնիքներ և տվել գիտելիքներ, այն մասին, ինչ չէր ասել առաքեալներից և ոչ մեկին (թեման չընդլայնելու նպատակով, վերջիններս չեմ նշի, ահա National Geographic-ի Հուդայի ավետարանի թարգմանության Link-ը ծանոթանալ ցանկացողների համար՝  http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lo...pelofJudas.pdf   ): Իսկ ամենաուշագրավն այն է, որ ըստ ձեռագրի Քրիստոսն ինքն է կազմակերպել իր սպանությունը Հուդայի միջոցով՝ասելով Հուդային, որ իր հոգին բանտարկված է իր մարմնի մեջ և, որ այն պետք է ազատել:
> Հարգելի՛ ակումբցիներ, ինչ եք կարծում բավարար է արդյոք այս ձեռագիրը հերքելու համար այսքան վաղեմի նախապաշարմունք Հուդայի՝ որպես Քրիստոնեության պատմության մեծագույն դավաճանի մասին: Որքանո"վ է հնարավոր հոգևորականների կողմից, մնացյալ գրեթե բոլոր ավետարանների բնօրինակների հնության ավետարանի պարունակության այսքան տարբերվող ու վիճելի առանցքային խնդիրների ընդունումը: Եվ, միթե Աստվածաշնչին պետք է հավատալ, նույնքան կուրորեն, որքան պնդում են հոգևորականներն ու քռիստոնեության բոլոր ուղղվածությունները. հիմա, երբ ի հայտ է եկել մի պատմական պաստաթուղթ, որի վավերականությունն ապացուցել է գիտությունը:


Լավ նյութ է հասկանալու համար թէ ինչի են ընդունակ Հիսուսի հակառակորդները:
Հարկավոր չէ լուրջ հոգեբան լինել հասկանալու համար թե ինչ է կատարվել:
Գոյություն ունի օրթոդոքս հրեականութոյուն ,Հրեական կրոնական բարձրագույն դատարան որը գործում էր Հիսուսի ծնունդից հարյուր տարի առաջ  և գործում է առ այսօր:
Այդ դատարանը չի գործել շատ կարճ ժամանակահատված Հեվրոդոսի հրամանով և միայն նրա կյանքի օրոք :Դատարանը կոչվում էր սիեդրոն այդ դատարանի միջոցով է Հիսուսը մահապատժի ենթարկվել:Բավականին ծանոթ լինելով հրեական կրոնական պատմության հետ  ժխտական վերաբերմունք ունեմ այդ «ավետարանի» նկատմամբ անկախ այն բանից թե ով ինչ եզրակացության է հանգել:
Իրոք գիտությունը  կարող է վավերականացնել ձեռագրի տարիքը ,բայց դա նշանակում է իայն մեկ բան ,որ այն մերժված է հրեական կրոնական գաղափարախոսության կողմից այդ ձեռագրի ստեղծման իսկ օրից:
Հրեաները սինեդրոնը երբեք  սխալ չի կատարում  և այն ուղղելու անհրաժեշտություն  չունի:ՍԻնեդրոնի վճիռը համարվում է Աստծո վճիռ իսկ «Հուդայի ավետարանը » դեմ է Աստծո վճռին:
Աստծո վճիռը ,զոհել իր միածին որդուն հանուն փրկության դավանաբանության մեջ քննարկման հարց չէ ոչ քրիսրոնեաների կողմից ոչ հեբրայականների կողմից:

----------


## Արծիվ

> 1970 թվականին Եգիպտոսի Բենի Մուսա քաղաքում հայտնաբերվեց մի արկղ, որի պարոոնակությունն, ըստ իս, մինչև իսկ այսօր բավականին լուրջ վտանգ է հանդիսանում քրիստոնեությական բոլոր ուղղվածությունների գաղափարախոսության և հիմնասկզբունքների վրա: Արկղում Հուդայի ավետարանի մոտ Մ.Թ. 180 թվականի ձեռագիր պատճեն էր:  National Geographic Community-ի աշխարհի առաջատար մասնագետների (հնագրերի մասնագետներ, հնեաբաններ, լեզվաբաններ, ֆիզքիմիկոսներ ) կողմից ձեռագիրը 2001-2006 իրական հաստատելուց և վերծանելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ Հուդան՝  հակառակ ընդունված համոզմունքի դավաճան չի եղել: Ավելին՝ նա եղել է Քրիստոսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը, որին նա հայտնել է գաղտնիքներ և տվել գիտելիքներ, այն մասին, ինչ չէր ասել առաքեալներից և ոչ մեկին (թեման չընդլայնելու նպատակով, վերջիններս չեմ նշի, ահա National Geographic-ի Հուդայի ավետարանի թարգմանության Link-ը ծանոթանալ ցանկացողների համար՝  http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lo...pelofJudas.pdf   ): Իսկ ամենաուշագրավն այն է, որ ըստ ձեռագրի Քրիստոսն ինքն է կազմակերպել իր սպանությունը Հուդայի միջոցով՝ասելով Հուդային, որ իր հոգին բանտարկված է իր մարմնի մեջ և, որ այն պետք է ազատել:
> Հարգելի՛ ակումբցիներ, ինչ եք կարծում բավարար է արդյոք այս ձեռագիրը հերքելու համար այսքան վաղեմի նախապաշարմունք Հուդայի՝ որպես Քրիստոնեության պատմության մեծագույն դավաճանի մասին: Որքանո"վ է հնարավոր հոգևորականների կողմից, մնացյալ գրեթե բոլոր ավետարանների բնօրինակների հնության ավետարանի պարունակության այսքան տարբերվող ու վիճելի առանցքային խնդիրների ընդունումը: Եվ, միթե Աստվածաշնչին պետք է հավատալ, նույնքան կուրորեն, որքան պնդում են հոգևորականներն ու քռիստոնեության բոլոր ուղղվածությունները. հիմա, երբ ի հայտ է եկել մի պատմական պաստաթուղթ, որի վավերականությունն ապացուցել է գիտությունը:


Cindrella Man չեմ կարծում որ սա Հուդա Իսկարիովտացու (դավաճանի) ավետարանն է քանի որ նա ավետարան չի գրել, սա շատ հավանական է որ լինի մյուս Հուդայի (խոսքը Թադեոս առաքյալի մասին է): Ի՞նչ ես կարծում  :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ամենաուշագրավն այն է, որ ըստ ձեռագրի Քրիստոսն ինքն է կազմակերպել իր սպանությունը Հուդայի միջոցով՝ասելով Հուդային, որ իր հոգին բանտարկված է իր մարմնի մեջ և, որ այն պետք է ազատել:


*Սուտ է*

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010)

----------


## Cindrella Man

Արծիվ ջան, առաջին անգամ մի պատահական հոդված այս մասին կարդալիս, ինձ մոտ էլ մի նմանատիպ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց: Սակայն հետագա ուսումնասիրությանս արդյունքում տեսա ու նաև կարդացի, որ ձեռագրում նշված փաստերի հերթափոխությունն ու անունների ու վայրերի բոլոր համընկումները մատնացույց են անում հենց Հուդա Իսկարիոտցուն:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, առաջին անգամ մի պատահական հոդված այս մասին կարդալիս, ինձ մոտ էլ մի նմանատիպ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց: Սակայն հետագա ուսումնասիրությանս արդյունքում տեսա ու նաև կարդացի, որ ձեռագրում նշված փաստերի հերթափոխությունն ու անունների ու վայրերի բոլոր համընկումները մատնացույց են անում հենց Հուդա Իսկարիոտցուն:


Cindrella Man ջան ես չեմ հավատում որ այդ Հուդայի ավետարանը ինչ որ ճշմարտություն է պարունակում իր մեջ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այս վարկածը, թե իբր Հուդայի ավետարանն են գտել, արդեն վաղուց շատ նորաձև է դառել վերջին տարիներին, նույնիսկ մի քանի գրքերի համար սյուժեի հիմնաքար է հանդիսացել  :Jpit: 

Շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդպիսի մի գիր գտնվել է, բայց դրա մասին լռում են, եւ այն պահվում է, ասենք` Վատիկանում, կամ էլ ՑՌՈՒ-ի սեյֆերում... Բայց որոշ տեղեկությունների արտահոսք ամեն դեպքում տեղի է ունեցել, եւ մի քանի տարի հետո այն կբացահայտվի  :Smile: 
Շատ հնարավոր է նաև, որ դա ուղղակի պրովոկացիա է...

Իմ համար, ցանկացած դեպքում, ոչ մի զարմանալի, կամ նոր բան բացահայտած չէր լինի այդ ավետարանը  :Smile: 

Պետք է գրած լինի, որ Հիսուսն այնլմոլորակային է? Այնպես էլ գիտենք  :Wink:

----------


## Աինի

Այո հարգելիս որովհետեվ եթե յուրաքանչյուրը սկսի իր հերթին կասկածի տակ առնել Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտությունը այն կրոնից կվերածվի պարզապես քննարկման օբյեկտի, որը ոչ մի իրավունք չի ունենա մարդկային բանականության և նրա բարոյական չափանիշների վրա

----------


## Cindrella Man

> Cindrella Man ջան ես չեմ հավատում որ այդ Հուդայի ավետարանը ինչ որ ճշմարտություն է պարունակում իր մեջ:


Արծի'վ, չե"ս կարծում, որ մենք ուղղակի սովոր ենք հավատալ նրան ինչը մեզ թելադրում է մեր գենետիկ նախատրամադրվածությունը կամ կրոնական դաստիարակությունը: Ամբողջ կյանքում կրոնը համարվել ու համարվում է մի ասպարեզ, որտեղ մեր միջամտությունն ու մեր քննարկումները անընդունելի են համարվել: Բայց, չէ որ, նույն տրամաբանությամբ, որով գրեթե բոլոր գրառումներն այս թեմայում մերժում են Հուդայի ավետարանի իսկության հնարավորությունը, հնարավոր է մերժել նաև մնացաց բոլոր ավետարանների իսկությունը:

----------


## Cindrella Man

Ակումբցինե'ր, այստեղ Հուդայի ավետարանի մասին իմ գրառումը ամենևին հակաքրիստոնեական պրոպագանդա չէ: Միտքը, որ ուզում եմ սրանով առաջ բերել այն է, որ արդյո"ք այսքան մարդկային միջնորդությունը չի աղավաղել Աստվածաշնչի բուն իմաստը, արդյո"ք մենք հիմա Աստվածաշնչում կարդում ենք այն, ինչը սկզբնական ճշմարտությունն է և արդյո՛՛ք պետք է այնքան կուրորեն հավատալ մի բանի, որի մասին նույնիսկ այսպիսի փոքր, բայց քիչ թե շատ հիմնավորված կարծիքը կարող է այսքան հակասություն ծնել, թեկուզ մարդկանց գրառումներում: Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, «Ձեզ համար երկրի վրա կուռքեր մի ստեղծեք:». չե"ք կարծում, Աստվածաշունչն ինքն է կուռք դառել շատերի համար:

----------

Jarre (18.11.2013), Sambitbaba (17.11.2013), մարիօ (10.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (06.08.2014)

----------


## Cindrella Man

> Ինձ ուղակի մի հարց հետաքրքրեց.
> Ասենք Հուդան դավաճան չի,հետո՞,ինչը փոխվեց:Ոմանց համար Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն է,իսկ ոմանց համար ընդամենը գաղափար,մյուսների համար միֆ:


Գրառումս այն մարդկանց համար է, որոնք կրոնը ընդունում են, որպես ապրելակերպի աստվածահաճո տարբերակի իդեալ:

----------


## Gayl

> Գրառումս այն մարդկանց համար է, որոնք կրոնը ընդունում են, որպես ապրելակերպի աստվածահաճո տարբերակի իդեալ:


Չէ ուղակի ինձ ուրիշ բան է հետաքրքրում,եթե ասենք Հուդան Հիսուսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտն է եղել ու նա դավաճան չի,քո մեջ ինչը կփոխվի,եթե դու Քրիստոնեա ես ուրեմն պետք է բուն իմաստը ընկալես և այդ կրոնով ապրես:Չմտածես որ տրամադրված եմ հետդ զրուցում,ինչա թե հակաքրիստոնեական բան ես գրել,իսկ ասածս ապացուցելու համար ասեմ,որ Քրիստոսը իմ համար միֆա ու վերջ,ուղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ,թե ինչու եք ինքներդ ձեր համար խոչընդոտներ ստեղծում,խճճելով պարզը:

----------


## Cindrella Man

> ասածս ապացուցելու համար ասեմ,որ Քրիստոսը իմ համար միֆա ու վերջ,ուղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ,թե ինչու եք ինքներդ ձեր համար խոչընդոտներ ստեղծում,խճճելով պարզը:


Ինձ թվում է, թե բոլոր մարդիկ ինչ-որ մի միֆի հավատում են, առանց դրա չի լինում: Թեկուզ այն փաստը, որ մեր՝ մարդկանցս, ծագումը դեռ անհայտ է, կամ էլ տիեզերքի անվերջ կամ վերջավոր լինելու հանելուկը ստիպում է մարդկանց միֆեր հորինել: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե մարդիկ իրականության, թե միֆի շուրջ են համախմբվում ու նրան հավատում. փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ հավատում են, համախմբվում ու սկսում կուրորեն պաշտպանել: Որքանով ես հասկացա քո հարցն այն է, թե մենք ինչ ենք շահում այն բանից, որ հաստատում կամ մերժում ենք կոնկրետ կրոնական փաստեր:
Քանի որ մարդն իր էությամբ էգոիստ էմ ինձ թվում է, որ իրեն պետք է, որ հետաքրքրի իր խաբված կամ չխաբված լինելու փաստը: Իսկ մենք՝ մարդիկս, հեշտորեն կարող ենք խաբվել մի բանով, որի իրական ծագման մասին, ըստ էության, անտեղյակ ենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ թվում է, թե բոլոր մարդիկ ինչ-որ մի միֆի հավատում են, առանց դրա չի լինում: Թեկուզ այն փաստը, որ մեր՝ մարդկանցս, ծագումը դեռ անհայտ է, կամ էլ տիեզերքի անվերջ կամ վերջավոր լինելու հանելուկը ստիպում է մարդկանց միֆեր հորինել: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե մարդիկ իրականության, թե միֆի շուրջ են համախմբվում ու նրան հավատում. փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ հավատում են, համախմբվում ու սկսում կուրորեն պաշտպանել: Որքանով ես հասկացա քո հարցն այն է, թե մենք ինչ ենք շահում այն բանից, որ հաստատում կամ մերժում ենք կոնկրետ կրոնական փաստեր:
> Քանի որ մարդն իր էությամբ էգոիստ էմ ինձ թվում է, որ իրեն պետք է, որ հետաքրքրի իր խաբված կամ չխաբված լինելու փաստը: Իսկ մենք՝ մարդիկս, հեշտորեն կարող ենք խաբվել մի բանով, որի իրական ծագման մասին, ըստ էության, անտեղյակ ենք:


Սկզբից մինչև վերջ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:
Այո հարցս ճիշտ ես հասկացել,ախր էնքան ենք խորանում,ճիշտ է վատ բան չի,որովհետև կարողա փորփրես ու հասկանաս իրականությունը:Օրինակ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում,թե ինչու չեն գտել հենց Հուդայի գրածը,որտեղ է այն,կամ ուրիշ առաքյալների գրածները կամ եթե Քրիստոսի անունը էտ թվերին թնդացելա ապա կկարողանայինք այդ ժամանակվա պատմաբաններից իմանայինք նրա մասին չկա ոչ մի տեղեկություն,ախր սա ակնհայտ միֆ է,միլիոններ աշխատելու ձև և ամենակարևորը մարդիկ անկախ իրենցից ենթարկվում են ինչ որ ուժերի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ժող, մեկնումեկը հանդիպե՞լ է արդյոք Թովմասի ավետարանի հայերեն տարբերակին: Եթե այո, լինկը կարո՞ղ եք տալ...

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժող, մեկնումեկը հանդիպե՞լ է արդյոք Թովմասի ավետարանի հայերեն տարբերակին: Եթե այո, լինկը կարո՞ղ եք տալ...
> 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Սամ ջան, ռուսերենը կարաս ստեղ կարդաս. http://www.vehi.net/apokrify/foma.html

Հայերենը չկարողացա գտնել։ Ի դեպ, ես շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ Հուդայի ավետարանը։ Նկատի ունեմ մատնիչ կոչվող Հուդայինը։ Դու կարդացել ե՞ս։

----------

Sambitbaba (18.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

*Էս ա*, Ժառ ջան:  :Smile: 

Վատիկը չի:  :Yes:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ռուսերենը կարաս ստեղ կարդաս. http://www.vehi.net/apokrify/foma.html
> 
> Հայերենը չկարողացա գտնել։ Ի դեպ, ես շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ Հուդայի ավետարանը։ Նկատի ունեմ մատնիչ կոչվող Հուդայինը։ Դու կարդացել ե՞ս։


Շնորհակալ եմ, Ջառ ջան, Բայց ռուսերենը ունեմ արդեն վաղուց...
Ասեմ, որ ավետարանների մեջ՝ թե պարականոն և թե կտակարանային, - երևի թե ամենահետաքրքիրն ու կարևորն է: Ինչպես նաև՝ ամենահակաաստվածաշնչյանը: Քրիստոսն էլ ոնց որ հեղափոխական լինի... Բայց նաև շատ սեղմ է գրված, ասես թե կոսնպեկտավորված լինի, և այդ պատճառով այն քիչ թե շատ հասկանալու համար որոշակի էզոթերիկ պաշար է երևի անհրաժեշտ...
Նախկինում մի երկու անգամ կարդացել էի...

Հիմա կարդում եմ Օշոյի (ծանո՞թ ես) "Մանանեխի հատիկը" գիրքը, որը հենց Թովմասի ավետարանի մեկնություններն է: Ճիշտը որ ասեմ, շշմած եմ: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ես այդ ավետարանը չինարեն էի կարդացել, իսկ հիմա Օշոն թարգմանում է ինձ հասանելի լեզվով... Գիտես, Ջառ, դեռ գրքի մեկ վեցերորդ մասն եմ կարդացել ընդամենը, բայց արդեն մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ սկսել այն թարգմանել հայերեն... 

Ու քանի որ այդ միտքը կա, ինչ խոսք, որ կուզենայի սկզբից ինքն ավետարանը տեղադրել Ակումբում՝ հայերեն: Իսկ թարգմանել ինքս՝ համ այդքան ժամանակ չկա, համ էլ մի քիչ ռիսկ չեմ անում, որովհետև տեղ-տեղ իրոք, որ շատ է բարդ ինձ համար... Դրա համար մտածեցի, որ երևի կարելի է արդեն թարգմանվածը գտնել: Նույնիսկ այնպիսի համոզմունք կա մեջս, որ արդեն ինչ-որ տեղ տեսել եմ այն, բայց գտնել չեմ կարողանում...


Հուդայի ավետարանն էլ ունեմ՝ գիրքը, - և կարդացել եմ մի յոթ-ութ տարի առաջ: Վատը չի, բայց շատ կիսատ է... ահագին տեղեր չկան... Բայց ամենակարևորը մեզ համար կա. այն, որ Հուդան դավաճան չէ: Նա կատարել է Հիսուսի հանձնարարությունը: Այդպիսի բարդ գործը Հիսուս կարող էր վստահել միայն իրեն ամենամոտ մարդուն, նրան, ում որ ամենից շատ էր վստահում...
Այս տեսակետից ամեն ինչ ավելի տրամաբանակն է թվում: Նախ, որ Հիսուս եկել էր խաչ բարձրանալու համար: Դե, որ եկել էր դրա համար, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կերպ պե"տք է ստեղծվեր այդ իրավիճակը, թե՞ ոչ... Պատահականորեն դա չէր կարող ստացվել, առավել ևս, որ Հիսուս նախ եկել էր հենց այդ ծրագրով, և երկրորդ, նախապես գիտեր, թե երբ և ինչպես է դա տեղի ունենելու, և ցանկության դեպքում հեչի պես կարող էր ուղղակի փախչել... 
Գրքում երևում է, որ հենց ինքն է նախապատրաստում իր խաչելությունը և դա է ամենակարևորը: Դրանով ոչ միայն Հուդան է ազատագրվում իր երկու հազար տարեկան դավաճանի կնիքից, - դրանով ավելի է հզորանում հենց իր՝ Հիսուսի կերպարը:

Իմիջիայլոց, ես մի թեթև գրել եմ այդ մասին այստեղ. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/3...-հետ/page6 (տես "Հարցազրույց Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ"), նայիր, եթե հետաքրքիր է... :Blush:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինձ օրինակ հետքրքիր է ձեզնից ով գիտի որ բացի 4 ավետարանիչների գրած Ավետարաններից  , մնացած Ավետարանիչներն ու էլի մի քանիսն էլ ունեն Ավետարաններ, որոնք չգիտես ինչու Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ չեն ընգրկվել. Ես կարդացել եմ 2 Հուդաների Ավետարանները, Փիլիպոսի, Մարիա Մագդաղենայի ավետարանները ու զարմանում  եմ


Զարմանալ պետք չի:
Սա քեզ պետք էր խորհելու առիթ տար, թե ինչու է հիմա՛ (վերջին հարյուրամյակում) լայն տարածում գտել: Վերջին ժամանակների համար Ավետարանից մեջբերումներ չանեմ, որ շատերը ակումբում վատ չզգան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Զարմանալ պետք չի:
> Սա քեզ պետք էր խորհելու առիթ տար, թե ինչու է հիմա՛ (վերջին հարյուրամյակում) լայն տարածում գտել: Վերջին ժամանակների համար Ավետարանից մեջբերումներ չանեմ, որ շատերը ակումբում վատ չզգան:


Իզուր ես ծածկագրերով խոսում, Հովարս ջան: Ավելի լավ է, դու էլ քեզ վատ մի զգա և խոստովանիր, որ նույնիսկ տեղյակ էլ չես, թե ինչպես է կազմվել Աստվածաշունչը:
Իսկ եթե տեղյակ ես, ուրեմն բացատրիր մեզ` անտեղյակներիս, թե այդ ինչպե՞ս պատահեց, որ հարյուրավոր գրերից, որոնց մնեջ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, տասնյակից ավել` ավետարաններ էին միայն, - ընտրվեցին հենց կոնկրետ 66-ը (ընդամենը չորս ավետարաններով) և դարձվեցին Աստվածաշունչ: Ո՞վ որոշեց, որ հենց դրանք էին Աստծո խոսքերը, իսկ մնացածները` ոչ: Մի երկու տերտե՞ր: Իսկ ո՞վ նրանց տվեց այդ ընտրության իրավունքը, որը փաթաթեցին ալամ աշխարհի վզին: 
Ինչու՞ հենց 66... 
............
Այս հարցն ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց, այդ պատճառով թայմաուտ վերցրեցի ու նորից հաշվեցի Աստվածաշնչի թե հայերեն և թե ռուսերեն տարբերակները. իրոք, երկուսն էլ  66 գրքից են...

Հովարս, չե՞ս զգում, որ  մի բան պակաս է... երրորդ (ամա՜ն) 6-ը... 66 + 6 = 666 Հովարս... Հովարս... միգուցէ ամբողջ գաղտնիքը սա՞ է...
Իսկ դու գիտես և ձայն չե՞ս հանում...

Այ-այ-այ, այ-այ, այ-այ... :Bad:

----------


## հովարս

> Իզուր ես ծածկագրերով խոսում, Հովարս ջան: Ավելի լավ է, *դու էլ քեզ վատ մի զգա* և խոստովանիր, որ նույնիսկ տեղյակ էլ չես, թե ինչպես է կազմվել Աստվածաշունչը:


Փաստորեն վատացար:
Մոռացել ես քո հին գրությունները, խոսում էիր շամբալաներից, Չեննելերներից(եթե քեզ համար սրանք իրականություն են), ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չես ընդունում որ այս Գիրքն էլ կազմվել է Սուրբ Հոգու կողմից(չնայած գիտեմ քո պատճառը): 


............



> Ինչու՞ հենց 66... 
> Այս հարցն ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց, այդ պատճառով թայմաուտ վերցրեցի ու նորից հաշվեցի Աստվածաշնչի թե հայերեն և թե ռուսերեն տարբերակները. իրոք, երկուսն էլ  66 գրքից են...


Թվաբանությանդ դասատուին կարող ես դատի տալ որ քեզ ճիշտ հաշվել չի սովորեցրել:

Նորից հաշվի թե հայերենը, թե ռուսերենը և թե ալգլերենը
http://bible.armenia.ru/hy/toc/1.html

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փաստորեն վատացար:
> Մոռացել ես քո հին գրությունները, խոսում էիր շամբալաներից, Չեննելերներից(եթե քեզ համար սրանք իրականություն են), ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս չես ընդունում որ այս Գիրքն էլ կազմվել է Սուրբ Հոգու կողմից(չնայած գիտեմ քո պատճառը): 
> 
> 
> ............
> Թվաբանությանդ դասատուին կարող ես դատի տալ որ քեզ ճիշտ հաշվել չի սովորեցրել:
> 
> Նորից հաշվի թե հայերենը, թե ռուսերենը և թե ալգլերենը
> http://bible.armenia.ru/hy/toc/1.html


Քո խաթեր համար հեսա սկսում եմ մի նոր Պարականոն Ավետարան թարգմանել... :Wink:

----------

